# Favourite brand of gin



## Langham

I usually buy Gordon's, but sometimes push the boat out for Tanqueray which has slightly more kick. I'm interested in your recommendations for any of the more obscure specialist brands which are available.

Today's shock news is that first and second place in a blind tasting for the International Spirits Challenge have been awarded to budget supermarket gins, selling at around a tenner a bottle. Times are hard so perhaps this is good news.

My gin-drinking mate claims the type of gin is neither here nor there if you add tonic - the tonic will drown it. He drinks his gin neat with a few drops of angostura bitters.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/10013191/At-this-price-gins-a-real-tonic.html


----------



## Tempest

I'm partial to Bombay, which may be largely due to the packaging. Aldi is awesome.


----------



## Kingstonian

I refuse to buy Gordon's on principle after they dropped it from 40% to 37.5%.

Usually have Beefeater or Plymouth gin.


----------



## Langham

Tempest said:


> I'm partial to Bombay, which may be largely due to the packaging. Aldi is awesome.


I've had the Bombay on occasion and shall try the Aldi after its success in the blind tasting. However, I'm really more interested in the small specialist makers that have started up in recent years. There is apparently a bar or club somewhere in London with over 40 gins to choose from.



Kingstonian said:


> I refuse to buy Gordon's on principle after they dropped it from 40% to 37.5%.
> 
> Usually have Beefeater or Plymouth gin.


I remember when that happened, a black day. However, the export variety is still made full strength.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Hendricks or Sipsmiths with sparkling mineral water. Or Alnwick Gin when I can find it. Martin Miller's is very good too.


----------



## Reldresal

I usually buy Gordon's or Beefeater for the house. If I am out, I just order "gin". I agree with the OP's mate. With tonic or club soda, or a rickey or a Collins it absolutely does not matter. A martini is different. In that case I avoid Hendrick's which I do not care for at all.


----------



## Ματθαῖος

Tanqueray Ten.

But bathtub gin is more traditional!

:smile:


----------



## Balfour

+1 for Plymouth.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

What is the ratio of gin to tonic for your "perfect" gin and tonic? Does it matter?

I usually fill an 8 ounce glass with ice cubes, a finger or two of gin, and then fill with tonic (Canada Dry). Squeeze in a lime wedge. Stir. Drink. Repeat when empty.


----------



## rsgordon

Another +1 for Plymouth


----------



## Bjorn

Hendricks as martini with a splash of vermouth and a slice of cucumber. 

For GT, Tanqueray.


----------



## Langham

Snow Hill Pond said:


> What is the ratio of gin to tonic for your "perfect" gin and tonic? ...


Slightly more gin than seems sensible usually works.

Alternatively, chill your gin in the freezer, until it becomes a supercooled, alcohol-rich syrup, and use that for your G & T.


----------



## Andy

I usually have my gin with a gin and tonic so don't go for the top gin because of the dilution - Usually Gordon or Gilbey.

If I'm having a gin on the rocks I'll look for a higher quality. I don't care for Hendricks either, and I don't mind a cucumber! ?

And if you want to join me in London for a G & T sign up here (see post #11):

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...London!-First-of-the-2013-AskAndy-Europe-Tour


----------



## Langham

Naturally I am looking forward to your evening very much, Andy.


----------



## herfitup

Mostly Gordon because if it was good enough for James Bond then it is good enough for me. If it isn't for gin and tonic then either Plymouth or Boodles.


----------



## Hitch

I usually go with Bombay Sapphire but I dont think I could tell any difference. Keeping the carbs down means my old favorite G&T's are increasingly rare.


----------



## Chouan

Tanqueray, with a thin slice of lime and Fever TRee tonic water.


----------



## toddorbertBU

herfitup said:


> Mostly Gordon because if it was good enough for James Bond then it is good enough for me. If it isn't for gin and tonic then either Plymouth or Boodles.


Ditto.


----------



## hardline_42

- Plymouth Navy Strength
- Bombay Dry Gin (not to be confused with Bombay Sapphire)
- Hendricks (if you don't mind the cuke/melon notes)


----------



## herfitup

Hitch said:


> I usually go with Bombay Sapphire but I dont think I could tell any difference. Keeping the carbs down means my old favorite G&T's are increasingly rare.


They do make diet tonic water. It is too sweet but better than giving up G&T. Just add extra lime. Polar is our local brand but there are others.

No sense taking a chance on scruvy or malaria no matter where you live.


----------



## MaxBuck

I actually prefer diet tonic, and drink it most days without benefit of gin.

That said, a Hendrick's and tonic is my favorite gin drink (I really like the cucumber note). If Hendrick's is unavailable I'm happy with Bombay Sapphire, Bombay, Beefeaters or Gordon's. Haven't yet tried Plymouth.

As in most things, taste in gin is very individual. I do not like Tanqueray as I find an off-flavor that is offensive. I know many others don't care for Beefeaters; chacun a son gout.


----------



## Tilton

Voyager or Bluecoat. I prefer my gin to be a bit earthier and without too much sweetness. This is, of course, for martinis, neat, or with a bit of sparkling water. For gin and tonics or gin rickeys (the official cocktail of the city in which it was created, DC), you won't find me complaining about Gordon's or Seagrams.


----------



## Bricktop

Tanqueray or Plymouth, depending on my mood.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Beefeater. I've tried most of the others, but keep coming back. I liked Old Raj - it has a strong flavor - but I guess I'm just too used to good ol' Beefeater.


----------



## KayGee

I'm partial to Hendricks in a martini, and I've also found New Amsterdam to be a tasty (and cost-effective) alternative.

In a G&T it doesn't matter.


----------



## eagle2250

Does Gin have a shelf life? We have a bottle of Tanqueray that has remained unopened for (I'm guessing) 12+ years. Given that that is the only gin in the cabinet, Tanqueray must be the favored brand at the Eagles nest, but we've clearly been neglecting the relationship! LOL.


----------



## Langham

^^Tanqueray is good - rather stronger than Gordon's, at least in the UK. I'm not aware that gin goes off with age, but in my house it is inconceivable that such a situation would ever arise.


----------



## Haffman

Has anyone tried Bombay Saphire East ? I have seen it at a few airports but not yet tried it. 

My favourites are Hendricks, Tanqueray Ten and Bombay Saphire, probably in that order. Least favourite is Beefeater and Gordons. Am looking forward to trying the Aldi gin!


----------



## blairrob

eagle2250 said:


> Does Gin have a shelf life? We have a bottle of Tanqueray that has remained unopened for (I'm guessing) 12+ years. Given that that is the only gin in the cabinet, Tanqueray must be the favored brand at the Eagles nest, but we've clearly been neglecting the relationship! LOL.


My suspicion would be that the juniper and such would start to go first and then only after the bottle is first cracked. I believe your favoured brand is good to go.


----------



## filfoster

I love very dry gin Martinis. After 40 years of field testing/tasting, I note a strange paradox. The cheaper the gin, the better tasting the Martini, so I would always prefer the Gilbey's or Gordon's. Last winter in Key West, I allowed myself to be served a Hendriks martini. That will not happen again. Beefeaters is as good as gin really needs to be, isn't it?


----------



## wdrazek

If neat, Tanqueray Rangpur. If not, regular Tanqueray. Tried to warm up to Hendricks but it just didn't happen.


----------



## ichiran

filfoster said:


> Beefeaters is as good as gin really needs to be, isn't it?


For the purposes of a martini, it definitely is in my opinion.


----------



## MZWilson

I like Tanqueray in a G+T but Hendricks in a martini.


----------



## Joe Frances

Plymouth 
Brokers
Hayman's Old Tom (for a completely different thing)


----------



## Pentheos

Haffman said:


> Has anyone tried Bombay Saphire East ? I have seen it at a few airports but not yet tried it.
> 
> My favourites are Hendricks, Tanqueray Ten and Bombay Saphire, probably in that order. Least favourite is Beefeater and Gordons. Am looking forward to trying the Aldi gin!


Yes, I've tried "East", about to finish the bottle. Been drinking it straight on the rocks. Anyways, it promises Vietnamese lemongrass and Thai peppercorns (or perhaps the other way around). I can't feel the lemongrass, but it certainly does have hints of pepper. I don't dislike it, but for straight drinking, Rangpur is the way to go for me.


----------



## indisputable

Joe Frances said:


> Plymouth
> Brokers
> Hayman's Old Tom (for a completely different thing)


+ 1 for Brokers. The tiny plastic bowler hats are a nice touch, too.


----------



## VictorRomeo

Top five. In order.

Hendrick's
Gin Mare - very different.
Fifty Pounds Gin 
Bombay Blue
Plymouth


----------



## wdrazek

eagle2250 said:


> Does Gin have a shelf life?


At most one week in my house.


----------



## TMMKC

The original Tanquerey or Plymouth


----------



## RiceGradTrad

Beefeater - love the botanicals, especially the juniper.


----------



## Orsini

Bombay or Beefeaters for me. And I can tell the difference in a gin and tonic between that and well gin. 

Old crones drink straight gin...


----------



## Langham

I'm pleased this thread is still doing the rounds (ha ha). I'm currently drinking an obscure gin called Warner Edwards, made in Harrington, Northants. It's quite good, on its own or better still with a dash of angostura bitters. The gin (so the label says) is made using spring water from the farm.


----------



## orange fury

filfoster said:


> I love very dry gin Martinis. After 40 years of field testing/tasting, I note a strange paradox. The cheaper the gin, the better tasting the Martini, so I would always prefer the Gilbey's or Gordon's. Last winter in Key West, I allowed myself to be served a Hendriks martini. That will not happen again. Beefeaters is as good as gin really needs to be, isn't it?


Huh, I had a Hendricks martini a couple years ago and thought it was different, put still pretty good. Different tastes I guess.

for me, I always have a bottle of Tanqueray in my cabinet, IMHO it makes for a great G&T (3:1 tonic to gin for me, in regards to an earlier comment on proportion)


----------



## dgh

For a martini it has to be Plymouth. With tonic I'll experiment a little.


----------



## Chouan

Gin is very fashionable at the moment, both in the UK and elsewhere in Europe, with more brands available now than I've ever seen before, at some quite startling prices as well! My son, who lives in Barcelona, visited a specialised gin bar there, https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...55-Reviews-Bobby_Gin-Barcelona_Catalonia.html


----------



## Xaviair

Haffman said:


> Has anyone tried Bombay Saphire East ? I have seen it at a few airports but not yet tried it.


It tastes a bit like someone made you a normal sapphire drink next door to a very peppery bloody mary. I didn't find it worth the switch.
That said: Beefeater or Plymouth, depending on how much I have left after clothes that month.


----------



## Mr Humphries

A new favourite in the household as well as possibly the silliest named gin ever
Professor Cornelius Ampleforths Bathtub Gin

https://www.masterofmalt.com/gin/professor-cornelius-ampleforth/bathtub-gin/


----------



## racebannon

Bombay Sapphire


----------



## cchen

Anyone tried these new artisanal gins? I generally don't like the flavor but have liked Sipsmith, Barr Hill, and Martin Miller gins.


----------



## Ματθαῖος

cchen said:


> Anyone tried these new artisanal gins? I generally don't like the flavor but have liked Sipsmith, Barr Hill, and Martin Miller gins.


Good question. I've been intending to try Monkey 47.

Two asides:

I was just reading _The Long Goodbye_ by Raymond Chandler. A character mentions that a real gimlet is half gin and half Rose's Lime Juice and nothing else. It's quite good.

I also really prefer Peychaud bitters to Angostura bitters.

Matthew


----------



## FiscalDean

Beefeaters


----------



## dks202

Plymouth Navy Strength !!


----------



## Regent1879

Rehorst Gin from Great Lakes Distilery. They add basil and ginseng.


----------



## orange fury

Saw my reply on page 2 from almost two years ago, it's funny how tastes change. We now keep a bottle of Beefeaters around as our go-to.


----------



## jd202

I haven't seen my current favorite mentioned: Leopold Brothers Small Batch Gin (their Navy Strength is also excellent). It's fantastic stuff, and my favorite "all-purpose" gin, as it's good in really any gin drink. I strongly recommend picking some up if you see it.

As a frame of reference, my old standby remains Plymouth, and at a bar with limited selection, I'll go with Beefeater.


----------



## jknight8907

I'm a big fan of Bombay Sapphire, but honestly for a G&T Gordon's is perfectly sufficient and much easier on the pocket.


----------



## Ensiferous

Plymouth is always excellent.

Two recent favorites, not really "local" but regional. The Greenhook is very enjoyable.


----------



## DougN

I prefer Bombay Sapphire for my G&Ts. 

Off topic. My go to T is Fever Tree, the Mediterranean not the Indian version. The Indian seems to go better with Hendricks and tanqueray.


----------



## Atlanta Fop

Great reading this thread, and I hope it is okay if I add to it. My favorite gins have always been Beefeater and Tanqueray. No matter what else I try, I always come back to them.

Although my gin drinks of choice have been G&T's, gimlets, and bitter lemons, I've recently tried making a Tom Collins and am enjoying the experiment. Anyone have a recipe for a TC they'd be willing to share?

Cheers, gentlemen​!


----------



## Kyle76

Boodles. You're welcome.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Hendricks mixed with Krest Bitter Lemon. With Hendricks, one can taste the difference. It is a family favorite. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## VPCEH91

Aviation.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

My favorite is always changing. This week it’s Bluecoat 3:1 with Vya.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

TKI67 said:


> My favorite is always changing. This week it's Bluecoat 3:1 with Vya.


Update...St. George Botanivore.


----------



## Langham

I'm glad this thread still has some life in it. Since I started it the number of gins being made in the UK has grown quite considerably. Last week I was in Devon at a place called Salcombe, a pleasant seaside resort. Even there, a tiny place, they now have a gin distillery. 
My preferred gin now is Tanqueray, followed by Hendricks.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

King Robert II was a recent favorite here in the Karachi commissary....at $5.35 per liter! It didn't last long.

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Langham

^That's a strange name for a gin - he died hundreds of years before it was first produced. A good price however.


----------



## eagle2250

The only gin I have experienced, as I recall, is Tanqueray. I guess by default, that must be my favorite, though it's been several decades since I had a gin and tonic! Hence, even I question the validity of this endorsement. LOL. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

My spirit of (very occasional) choice is Calvados. Gin is a rarity though I must admit that the G&T I had at the Safari Bar in the Victoria Falls Hotel was a high point in my life. The venue probably had much to do with that. And I don't recall which kind it was. I know that they had run out of Beefeaters' and had to substitute something else.


----------



## Langham

Oldsarge said:


> My spirit of (very occasional) choice is Calvados. Gin is a rarity though I must admit that the G&T I had at the Safari Bar in the Victoria Falls Hotel was a high point in my life. The venue probably had much to do with that. And I don't recall which kind it was. I know that they had run out of Beefeaters' and had to substitute something else.


Of course, the dirty little secret about gin is that after you've had a few, one gin tastes much like another ... and another ...

But talking of Calvados, if you enjoy a glass of Calvados, wouldn't you prefer an Armagnac?


----------



## derum

I'm with Sarge on the Calvados.
Armangac is very agreeable, but Calvados is, in my opinion, a much better taste.
(As well as being distilled from cider, not wine).


----------



## Oldsarge

For those unfamiliar with the brand, the best deal in a truly fine Calvados is made in the US. Laird's rare 12-year-old Apple Brandy is fully the equal (to my palate) of any of the French marques. It's not cheap and not easy to find (they don't call it 'rare' for nothing) but it's so smooth . . .

And for those of an historical frame of mind, it's made in the oldest distillery in America.


----------



## Langham

Thanks Oldsarge, that's very interesting. Most Calvados that I've tasted have either been purchased at speed from wayside farms in Normandy, or sampled in everyday restaurants over there. Necessarily, it's seen as quite a cheap drink - and it's not very smooth. Much as I like Normandy (which is really very near to Kent - I can be there in around two hours, so it's nearer than many parts of England), I still prefer the brandies to calvados. Mind you, a glass of calvados follows a tarte tatin rather well.


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> For those unfamiliar with the brand, the best deal in a truly fine Calvados is made in the US. Laird's rare 12-year-old Apple Brandy is fully the equal (to my palate) of any of the French marques. It's not cheap and not easy to find (they don't call it 'rare' for nothing) but it's so smooth . . .
> 
> And for those of an historical frame of mind, it's made in the oldest distillery in America.


I'll have to check that out. (Lairds).
In France, the best Calvados always bear the 'Pays d'Auge' appelation, irrespective of price.
Domain Dupont offer aged Calvados from 12 to 45 years old (and rare bottles older), though I have only had the 30.


----------



## Oldsarge

Roger Groult is wonderful stuff, especially the 24 years old and Dushenal isn't half shabby. I never had the cheaper stuff since I was only in the area once and that for a short time. Lairds is very expensive on your side of the pond, I've been told so Pays d'Auge Calvados may be less expensive . . . until you get up into the very aged stuff. 

Right now I'm all out and will likely stay that way until the weather cools. Once winter arrives a snifter in front of the fire is a welcome pleasure.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Langham said:


> ^That's a strange name for a gin - he died hundreds of years before it was first produced. A good price however.


I have been informed that if one drinks sufficient quantity, one will be visited by the ghost of Bobby II.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Langham

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I have been informed that if one drinks sufficient quantity, one will be visited by the ghost of Bobby II.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


One will also be visited by a banging headache the next day.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Langham said:


> One will also be visited by a banging headache the next day.


Nothing that a well piped rendition of The Campbells are Coming can't cure!






Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum

I was in Fortnums in the spring, decided to buy a bottle of gin, and the sales associate recommended ‘Monkey 47 Schwarzwald’.
It was purchased and the intent was to bring it home as a gift to a friend.
Suffice to say it never made the plane.


----------



## Oldsarge

That good, huh? I may have to go looking for it.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'll see your Campbell and raise you a University of California, Riverside.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Ach no man...I call your USC and raise you a Citadel. Be advised, I have a VMI up my sleeve. Southern boys....






Cheers,

BScottR


----------



## Oldsarge

Not USC, UCR. Different place. Their mascot is the Highlander, on a California grizzly theme, of course. It's one of the few places in the world where you can get a music major in pipe and drum.


----------



## derum

Calm down boys.


----------



## Oldsarge

And somewhere in Argentina a veteran wakes up in a sweat from a dream about that night in the foggy Falklands (Malvinas) when he heard the pipes and someone whispered through chattering teeth, "And the Gurkhas have come, too!"


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> And somewhere in Argentina a veteran wakes up in a sweat from a dream about that night in the foggy Falklands (Malvinas) when he heard the pipes and someone whispered through chattering teeth, "And the Gurkhas have come, too!"


Like this.......


----------



## Oldsarge

Yes, getting out of the way was a really _good_ idea.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

We had gurkha guards at my post in Saudi, led by a retired Irish regimental sergeant major. 

Hilarity ensued. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

derum said:


> Calm down boys.


I tend to favor quality over quantity....VMI.






Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I tend to favor quality over quantity....VMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Me too.......


----------



## Oldsarge

And if it gets any better than that, I want to be there. Glamis Castle? Check! Bucket list . . .


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> And if it gets any better than that, I want to be there. Glamis Castle? Check! Bucket list . . .


All I can offer is the classiest flash mob in the world:


----------



## Oldsarge

I'll bet there was a rise in recruitment at regimental HQ after that. The lads dancing in sweats and jeans was a nice touch.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Meanwhile, back at the bar, I was recently given a bottle of Wild June. It has Texas red juniper as the dominant flavor. The more subtle botanicals are very soft, lacking cardamom and cubeb which are so prevalent in modern American gins. Frankly, I think it is excellent.


----------



## GregorSamsa

Currently having a negroni made with the botanist gin and I'm enjoying it very much. 

A few weeks ago we got a bottle of Leopold and I couldn't even finish a glass of it. It was just too forward with certain taste I couldn't place (but knew I didn't like). I'm not much of a gin guy, so maybe I just have bad taste..


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

GregorSamsa said:


> Currently having a negroni made with the botanist gin and I'm enjoying it very much.
> 
> A few weeks ago we got a bottle of Leopold and I couldn't even finish a glass of it. It was just too forward with certain taste I couldn't place (but knew I didn't like). I'm not much of a gin guy, so maybe I just have bad taste..


If you like Botanist (I certainly do) I found Caorunn to be similar but a good bit less pricey.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Maybe it’s changing taste and maybe it’s my persistent cold, but lately I’ve really been enjoying a Citadelle martini (the usual 3:1 and a Dolin dry vermouth) with a jalapeño stuffed olive.


----------



## The Kent Gent

Ah gin, how I love thee. Favourites alternate depending on my mood but tend to fall between Martin Millers, No 3, The Botanist, and Monkey 47.


----------

